# Money Saving Tips For Horse Owners!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Apple cider in a spray bottle as a natural thrush preventative. 
Someone on here (forget who) mentioned getting $1 scrubbies from the dollar store and using them for bathtime
Mix 1 jar petroleum jelly with 1/2 bottle tea tree oil. Mix and it creates a natural antiseptic that keeps flies away as well as dirt (on cuts)


I don't really have many others.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe this coud become a Sticky? :smile:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horse touchy with a sweat scraper after a bath? Just use a length of binder twine held between the hands and drag it along the body. Can't get cheaper than that!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Generic powdered psyllium fiber instead of Sand Clear. Same ingredients, and loads cheaper.

4 oz of bleach, 4 oz of generic gold mouthwash, and 24 oz of water, and you have a great fungicide. I use in a spray bottle, but it can also be sponged on.

1 box of baking soda and 1 carton of iodized salt. Mix together, and you have cheap electrolytes.

Disposable baby diapers and duct tape. Have a variety of medical uses.

Liquid permethrin mixed with apple cider vinegar and water. Fly spray.

Ethnic hair care products are loads cheaper than Show Sheen, and give the same shine.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

If you usually use expensive calming or digestive suplements look in the ingredients for what herbs they use like chamomile, nettle, peppermint etc. Brew some herbal tea and bobs your uncle! (or for nettles just go find the nearest weed patch haha)


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep sanitary pads in your first aid box.
Amazing absorbtion!

Moistureiser for oiling leather ( not necessarily show quality)

Elastic sircingle and saddle pad make a bareback pad

Baling twine to fix haynets!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Theres stuff in a blue spray can in the ethnic section at walmart, cant remember war its called, but its a few bucks and works just like show sheen, and doubles as a leave in conditioner for manes and tails, and a detangler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

My farrier told me to use duct tape and diapers as a soaking boot as well. Put your mix of choice in the diaper, tape it on, and everyone the horse steps on the foot or puts weight on it, it disributes it into to hoof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

The biggest money saver I've found is ordering online from wholesale stores, rather than a local farm and barn. Also, I bought my water tank used, and built my own lean to, instead of paying for one pre-made or buying new.

To draw out and abscess, I use a feminine napkin, soaked in iodine salt water solution, and then sprinkled in iodine salt. Stick it to the bottom of the foot, wrap in vet wrap and then cover in duct tape. Stays on pretty good, and really only needs to be changed once a day. Its very inexpensive.

I use bag balm/udder balm as a fly repellant for their ears and tummies. A thin layer keeps the flies off and it is cheap. I also use it to cover small wounds, such as scrapes and cuts, after applying an antiseptic.

Also, to save money, I will try almost any generic horse thing (such as shine spray, fly spray, wormer, etc) to save some money. Some actually work better than brand name, and I'll try almost anything once. 

I also use regular cheap human brushes (from the dollar store or similar) on their manes and tails. They work just the same but are cheaper. 

I schedule vet/farrier visits with the other horse owner on the property, this saves us time and money on farm visit charges. 

I've heard of people giving their own shots, but personally I like having the vet do it. I also know of people that trim their own horse's feet, but they know what they are doing, unlike me. :wink:

To keep the water clean in our tank, we put a melaleuca product called Sol-U-Mel in when we fill the tank. It's all natural, you need only a cap full for a good size tank (I have a 100 gallon or so tank), and it keeps the bugs/algae out of it. 


Oh and my last money saver, I don't buy gimmicks, such as carrot sticks. They are WAY overpriced. You can use a dressage whip with the end either tied or cut off and it's the same thing as a carrot stick... so I use what I got and that's good enough. The only exception was my rope halter, but I did not buy it through a trainer. I paid 8 dollars online for the same style halter that he wanted 60 bucks for. :shock:


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Goldfish in the big, big water tanks to keep skeeters down.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Interesting ideas. 
- An Amish couple I worked with suggested extra virgin Olive Oil for oiling saddles and leather, it does not darken the leather, its natural and as long as you don't mix it up with your cooking oil its pretty good. 
- Goldfish in water tanks I have heard but but goldfish tend to be dirty fish (they produce a concentrated amonia urine) if you use them for larva control you should have a steady overflow trickle from the tank. 
- Sanitary napkins have many uses around the barn
- a good roll of duct tape can save your life


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

^^^^^^


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh!! DUH! I use babywipes from the dollar store, infused with aloe, for my horse's pink nose and around his eyes. It also helps to protect him against any dry skin or help with burns


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Having a HUGE sale here, 90% as they are going out of business. 

Liquidation Sale - EQTACK - Excellent Quality Horse Tack


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

unfortunately they have nothing left in stock. Am I missing something? Their website says they are already out of business and everything I click on says out of stock.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I looked and all i could find were blankets and bits, they were.great prices tough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Leather belts from the thrift store make awesome break-away halter crown piece replacements


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

A few drops of citronella oil and ACV mixed in water makes a decent natural fly spray in a pinch. 

Baking soda cleans anything, bits, buckets...

A bag of frozen peas, a towel or vet rap and duct tape makes a ******* ice boot.



I'm not sure how much of a money saver this is, just more of a life saver. 

A staple in our first aid kit is Yarrow. Powder or tincture will do. I treat all sores, scrapes and cuts with it. It tripples the healing time and leaves no scar/keeps the wound from proud flesh.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------

